# Hard Sun by Eddie Vedder



## Calogero (Jul 24, 2007)

Anyone know the strum pattern.

I have everything figured out and my own pattern but its throwing me off when I'm playing along with the song.

Thanks


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

You might want to check out the original by a Canadian band by the name of Indio.. No offense to Eddy he does the song justice, but the original with Joni Mitchell (I think) on backing vox is better.


----------



## Calogero (Jul 24, 2007)

i understand what you're saying, but i'm trying to figure out Eddie Vedder's pattern.

any help would be awesome :smile:


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Calogero,

Do you have the song on your hard drive? If not, save it to your hard drive in Windows Media Player, then you can actually slow it down and hear the pattern yourself. It does not change the pitch so the chords you have for it will still be the same. To slow it down, do this: 
When you're in Windows Media Player, at the top of the screen on the left, click on '*View*' > Then click on '*Enhancements*' > Then click on '*Play Speed Settings*'. You should see the bottom half of your screen open up to display the speed settings. You can click on 'Slow', or actually move the button wherever you want with your mouse. Then you can hear the pattern and figure it out, for any song you want!


----------

